# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff > How-to Tutorials Only >  carrick bend loop

## asemery

I call this knot the carrick bend loop. The lower
knot is a lanyard/diamond knot for size comparison.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

*carrick bend loop tutorial*

----------

